# Smyth Realizer



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

"http://smyth-research.com/technology.html". Has anyone ever tried these or heard anything about them?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I've read a bunch of user reviews on places like Head-fi, etc. Apparently, they're pretty bad ass. 

It's not cheap, though. I definitely find a place to demo first.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Crazy! I can't wrap my brain around that, I'm gonna have to read that again.


----------

